# Chapleau, ON



## Spaniel235

Has anyone fished there? We're scheduled to give it a try there in a couple of weeks, so we'd appreciate any help.
Thanks.


----------



## cincinnati

we took fly-ins to Wenebegon Lake & Windemere River, using Chapleau Air Service/Sunset View Camps.

Wenebegon was billed as walleyes & pike. Walleyes were few but nice average size & in all fairness, I'm a poor walleye fisherman. Caught pike, as big as 30", like I never have before or since. They would eagerly hit anything in your tackle box. Saw 2 big fish: lost a 40"+ fish that hit a walleye jig & saw a 44" in the cooler of the departing party when we arrived. Stained water, weeds, rocks - a little of everything

Windermere was billed as pike, walleyes & bonus smallies. We caught a few decent pike, but the walleyes & smallies kept us plenty busy. 'eyes ran a little small, but good eating size, & were easy to catch early & late on cranks & on live bait, deep, through the day. Smallies were up on the rocks & sandbars crushing crankbaits most of the day. Average size was good & partner lost a legitimate 6# @ the boat.

2 things: Take some livebait, if it is allowed. We got 12 dozen crawlers as a last minute inspiration & they were gold through the middle of a couple hot, sunny days. Second, be careful driving in on Hwy 129. The moose are plentiful & wandering freely during low light. A party in front of us totaled their new SUV on the way out.


----------



## BMustang

Fished Como Lake back in the early 90's.

Very deep with a smattering of NoPike and Walleyes.
Very good population of Lake Trout if that is your thing.
Would not recommend.


----------



## DaleM

I've fished the Chapleau area many times. Always a great time. Pike, smallies and walleye are most of what you will catch. There is the occational lake trout though.
Enjoy the trip and take a good camera. You'll see things you'll never see anywhere else.
Yes the moose are plenty and you should see a few bear as well.
Enjoy and bring back lots of pictures to share. Don't cross the border with live bait though. They are very tough on bringing live bait in. One border check may allows it, if your lucky, but most don't. Your outfitter should be able to get you all you need or want.


----------



## Harbor Hunter

I've fished that area many times,I like staying on the Chapleau River.You can access many lakes,and the town by way of the river.The river borders Queens Land,which is one of the largest wildlife preserves in Ontario.I've never had a day on the river where I didn't see bears(many in fact),many sows with cubs.There's some old trapper guy that has a cabin back in there who's pretty much a legend up that way due to his relationship with the bears.I actually had the pleasure of having a conversation with him one time.The fishing in the river is absolutely awesome for walleye,pike and jumbo perch,there's a few smallies in there as well.As far as lakes in the area,I've always liked Ivanhoe and Borden,Windermere and Missinaibi are great too.If you're there early in the summer,there's some great brookie streams around there too.


----------



## Spaniel235

Thank you all for your help! We're leaving next Sunday for a week.


----------



## Walleye Wells

Fished that area for the past two years. Racine lake (north of Chapleau) is a great smallmouth lake. We caught some nice walleye there as well trolling and drifting harnesses. Stop in at Pit's Place for directions. Its only about a 25 min. drive from Chapleau. One day we caught 108 smallies between two guys with the biggest at 20". Our best luck for the bigger ones is the main lake points with small rapalas or mepps spinners. Since we aren't going to be there this year I'll give you our best bay for numbers of fish. Surprisingly, some of the good looking rocky bays helf few fish. If you look at the lake on a map it looks like a 'T'. If you go down the vertical part of T, there is one bay to the east that looks like an 'L'. The bay is really shallow in the middle, but the southern and eastern sides have tons of down trees and rocks and hold a large number of fish. If you have polarized glasses, wear them. You'll be surprised how many fish you can see. Don't be afraid to tip the mepps with some crawler pieces. If you want anymore info on the lake or others send me a PM. Good Luck


----------



## jumboperch

Have fished in the chapleau area for years. Sideburned lake and Highbrush which is joined to it have been excellent for walleye,pike,and jumbo perch. Golden Route Lodge is located on Sideburned and is reasonably priced. I will be going back there in June or July.


----------

